# Save campsite layout?



## Skwee (Apr 8, 2018)

I wish there was a way to save favorite campsite layouts and then auto arrange back to a former layout. I get things just how I like them and then don’t want to redecorate. I’d love to use different themed furniture and amenities but am hesitant to just play with it.
It would be neat to have a library of layouts.


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 8, 2018)

I completely agree. :} I think I said this recently myself too. I don't redecorate often because I'm satisfied with my current layout and to constantly set it up again is a lot of work. If we had the opportunity to save layouts then I would definitely play around with redecorating a lot more often.


----------



## creamyy (Apr 8, 2018)

ugh same. I always have a themed camp while events are running then after a while I always rearrange it back. Life would be so much easier just being able to save the layouts and have a little library.


----------



## ESkill (Apr 8, 2018)

Yup, I keep thinking the same thing. I'll have it set up but then as I get new furniture I want to change it a bit. But after I'm done, when I walk around the camp, sometimes I realize it's just not right,  or I can't move around it the way I wanted. So then I have to go back and change it or scrap it altogether. Saved layouts would be great.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 8, 2018)

This is an amazing idea! I am so hesitant to change anything in my camper that I only change 1-2 things per time I move it around!


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 8, 2018)

At least one for each season!


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 9, 2018)

Chewy.7204 said:


> This is an amazing idea! I am so hesitant to change anything in my camper that I only change 1-2 things per time I move it around!



This is exactly what I do currently. If I try changing stuff around, its just 1 - 3 items at most. I use so many smaller items in my layout ( tiles, flowers, hedges & etc. ) that placing them back gets annoying.


----------

